

The ache for immortality - 3327
http://www.aeonmagazine.com/nature-and-cosmos/matthew-battles-space-voyager/

======
3327
16 million years from now a 450kg sphere will descend to future earth. Sagan
was amazing such a pity he passed away so early...

